

Ask HN: What is the precentage of Phds in successful startups? - virrgil

Hello,<p>I am trying to get an esstimation of this for a research I am conducting. Successful being an exit/net profit &#62; 1 million. Computer related startups only. Any directions/hints/data?<p>Thanks,<p>Virgil
======
pinksoda
<http://www.crunchbase.com/>

